# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Wellnessvibrationmassage.nl

## welinjevel

hallo,

wie heeft er wel eens gehoord van wellnessvibrationmassage.nl die schijnen erg goed te zijn in het wegnemen van onderhuidse vet- en vochtopslag, cellulite enz......en dit zonder operatie of zoiets....bij de eerste behandeling al meteen resultaat......dit kan toch bijna niet....!!
Wie heeft hier ervaring mee..??

alvast bedankt

brigitte

----------


## meggie

hoi brigitte

Was samen met een vriendin op zoek naar een massage en kwam op een site van wellnessvibrationmassage terecht.
Afspraak gemaakt en.......gewoon doen!!!!
Je voelt je als herboren.

Meggie

----------

